# No support for my Adaptec Single 64 NIC?

## CougTek

I downloaded and planned to install Gentoo 1.4 rc4 to my main system, but alas, your distro doesn't seem to support my Adaptec NIC.  I browsed through the /lib/modules/*/kernel/drivers/net/ directory, but found nothing there that looks like a driver for this particular 64bit PCI LAN adapter.  I also did a quick search of the forum here for the Single64 but again, no luck.

It is especially sad since I had no problem to get Mandrake recognize it.

----------

## ctford0

If you had no prob with mandrake then you should have no problem with gentoo once you figure out which module you need.  The only reason that it might work with mandrake and not gentoo is if it was something that they added into the kernel themselves (which is highly unlikely).

Does the chip on the Lan card give any hints to who might have manufactured it (Intel maybe??).

Chris

----------

## CougTek

The controller on it is also from Adaptec and is named AIC-6915.  I'll give the installation a shot again tomorow, but not now since it's past 1am here.

Thanks for the reply.

P.S.  Were you on the bowl when you took that picture of yourself?  You really seemed to force like a mad.

----------

## cyrillic

```
# grep -r "Adaptec 6915" /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/

/usr/src/linux/drivers/net/starfire.c:This driver is for the Adaptec 6915 "Starfire" 64 bit PCI Ethernet adapter.
```

Try "modprobe starfire"

----------

## CougTek

Hey, thanks wizard.  Where did you find that?  Is that "grep" command the key to know which driver is for which component?

----------

## cyrillic

The grep command is for matching patterns (man grep for more info)

I just looked for something matching your nic in my kernel source code.

Another command that can help identify your hardware is "lspci"

----------

## CougTek

Hmmm...

modprobe starfire failed.  It found the driver, but told me it failed.  

lspci -b tells me that it sees an Adaptec ANA620xx/....., so it's there and the OS can detect it.

Don't know what to try next.  The void.

----------

